# Recently diagnosed T2



## Rachel2802 (Jul 22, 2016)

Hello,
I'm Rachel, 45 years old and diagnosed Type 2 last Friday after pleading with my GP to run tests 2 weeks prior. My mum and gran are/were type 2 also (so l guess you could say we like to share) but my GP was still shocked at this 'most unexpected find'.
I was told to cut out sugar completely. 
Luckily l stumbled across this amazing site which has been a huge help during this first week of trial and error. 
l have been on medication for a week tomorrow, my blood glucose reading was 27.3 two weeks ago today, today is my lowest reading so far 9.9 but what l would like to ask is is it 'normal' for those numbers to fluctuate this early on? l was quite upset to find one waking reading to be 17.3 after 11.4 the night before.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi Rachel & welcome to the forum.  I can take a while for your blood sugars to balance themselves out, usually a few weeks or even a couple of months.  Also sounds like your GP didn't give you the whole story about what to eat or not eat.  It's not just sugar that raises BS, but all carbs too (bread, rice, pasta & potatoes) so these must be eating carefully.  You seem to be testing which is good.  You should test before every meal & 2 hours after to see what effect the food has on your BG.  Ideally, you're looking at no more than a rise of 2 to 3 mmols.  Fasting readings in the morning are usually the last ones to come down, but over time they should.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2016)

Rachel2802 said:


> Hello,
> I'm Rachel, 45 years old and diagnosed Type 2 last Friday after pleading with my GP to run tests 2 weeks prior. My mum and gran are/were type 2 also (so l guess you could say we like to share) but my GP was still shocked at this 'most unexpected find'.
> I was told to cut out sugar completely.
> Luckily l stumbled across this amazing site which has been a huge help during this first week of trial and error.
> l have been on medication for a week tomorrow, my blood glucose reading was 27.3 two weeks ago today, today is my lowest reading so far 9.9 but what l would like to ask is is it 'normal' for those numbers to fluctuate this early on? l was quite upset to find one waking reading to be 17.3 after 11.4 the night before.


Hi Rachel, welcome to the forum  Sorry to hear about your diagnosis - but well done to you for being aware of the possibility and pushing for the tests! 

Very early days for you so far. What medication are you on? Your GP's comment about 'cutting out sugar completely' tells me a lot about his likely knowledge of diabetes, and it doesn't sound to be particularly well-informed or extensive, unfortunately!  Fortunately, you have found us, and there is a wealth of knowledge and experience here with lots of friendly people who will be happy to answer any questions or concerns you may have 

It will take time to gain more stability in your levels as you adapt to any dietary and/or activity changes you are making, so don't be overly concerned about the readings to begin with. Your morning readings can be higher than your bedtime ones because often the liver will release extra glucose from its stores as you wake to give you a 'boost' of energy to start the day - however, when you have diabetes this is something you'd rather not have! Eating a little something will normally 'switch off' this liver response, and ideally this should be something low carbohydrate, like scrambled eggs, for example - this tells your liver that you are no longer 'starving'!

Have you had a browse of our 'Useful Links' thread? If not, do have a look - it contains links to lots of helpful resources  I would highly recommend starting by reading Jennifer's Advice and getting a copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker. These should give you lots of insight into what it is all about, and the better you understand what you are dealing with, the easier it becomes to tackle  Diabetes is serious, as no doubt you are aware, but it is eminently manageable and can often lead to you feeling healthier than you may have felt for some time  As you have a meter, you have an excellent tool for determining your tolerance of the different foods you normally enjoy. Have a read of Test,Review, Adjust by Alan S to understand how to do this efficiently. If you do find that there are favourite foods that unfortunately cause your levels to go too high, then please ask on here if anyone can think of any alternatives - there are some very tasty and often ingenious alternatives and you don't have to live on a diet of lettuce! 

Please let us know if we can help in any way


----------



## stephknits (Jul 22, 2016)

welcome to the forum, glad you found us!  I wonder why your GP thought this an unexpected find - clearly you suspected and you mention your family history. Hopefully you will see those numbers coming down in the next few weeks and you will start to feel better.


----------



## Rachel2802 (Jul 22, 2016)

Thank you for your lovely Welcome messages 
Luckily the nurse who took my bloods gave me some leaflets so changing to wholemeal bread and cutting out pasta was easy, potatoes not so easy but l have only had 4 very small baked potatoes (bit bigger than a 50p) since, l had read quite a lot of info on this site early on so soon found out what l could use to take their place. At first l felt l was on a lettuce leaf diet.
l had no idea bacon AND cheese was allowed - faith renewed!

l have 500mg metformin 1 x daily (double the dose starting tomorrow) and 25mg vipidia daily, l also have lansoprazole and naproxen due to what the GP thought was arthritis in my foot but now due to these results and my complaining of no feeling/numbness and tingling as well as extreme pain for over a year lm worried about nerve damage, but GP didn't seem concerned. l constantly nagged about my family medical history but was told its just typical arthritis symptoms. He did say to exercise more, and l do walk as much as l can but spend more time stumbling than actual walking.

My mum noticed l had lost a lot of weight, and also worried about my numbness so decided to attack me with her meter again which she did often, l would usually struggle to stay above 5.0 so to see such high numbers l refused to leave the GP office until l had been booked in for bloods. I have my mums old meter as she upgraded, GP has never even mentioned about using one but l wanted to know what was happening inside me. l have been referred to the living with diabetes course and have another blood test booked for 12th August. 

l was wondering if there was a site or book that lists the carbs of fruit and veg?


----------



## Ljc (Jul 22, 2016)

Rachel2802 said:


> Thank you for your lovely Welcome messages
> Luckily the nurse who took my bloods gave me some leaflets so changing to wholemeal bread and cutting out pasta was easy, potatoes not so easy but l have only had 4 very small baked potatoes (bit bigger than a 50p) since, l had read quite a lot of info on this site early on so soon found out what l could use to take their place. At first l felt l was on a lettuce leaf diet.
> l had no idea bacon AND cheese was allowed - faith renewed!
> 
> ...


Hi , Welcome .
Sounds like you have a very generous family.
One thing that I noticed is, that you lost weight. Which makes me wonder about being T2


----------



## Martin Canty (Jul 22, 2016)

Rachel2802 said:


> l was wondering if there was a site or book that lists the carbs of fruit and veg?


Hi Rachel,
You will find that we all react differently to various food, but, as a rule of thumb we tend to

Avoid grain, cereal & rice products
Avoid starchy vegetables from "below ground"
Eat green leafy vegetables
Avoid fruits (except perhaps berries)
We don't fear fat


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2016)

Rachel2802 said:


> l was wondering if there was a site or book that lists the carbs of fruit and veg?


There are lots available - the Collins Gem Calorie Counter is cheap and pocket sized 

I'm also a little concerned about your weight loss, especially in view of your high blood sugar levels. Do keep a close eye on your levels and if you start to feel very sick and continue to lose weight then seek medical help. If your symptoms came on fairly quickly you might be a slow-onset Type 1, but this is often difficult to distinguish from Type 2 in the early stages.


----------



## Rachel2802 (Jul 23, 2016)

Thank you all again .
When weighed the doctor said there was no dramatic change, l am on the large side and he did say l did look to have slimmed off a little but l was the same weight now as l was 6 months and a year ago. l have spent a lot of time this year in the garden growing veggies and run around after 3 disabled children so maybe l just 'toned' up a bit, l hadn't noticed myself to be honest.

I do have supper before bed as l need to take the pain meds with food, last night l had scrambled egg with fresh tomato, yet waking reading was 10.4 which has confused me, could it be the tomato? did l not eat enough? night before l had 2 slices of wholemeal toast and the reading was lower. l also wake early hours now to use the bathroom so maybe lm confusing my body into thinking lm  getting set for the day as l have a hard time getting back to sleep due to the heat. 

l have a letter from the diabetes team to ring and arrange an appointment.
lm actually looking forward to going


----------



## Northerner (Jul 23, 2016)

Rachel2802 said:


> I do have supper before bed as l need to take the pain meds with food, last night l had scrambled egg with fresh tomato, yet waking reading was 10.4 which has confused me, could it be the tomato? did l not eat enough? night before l had 2 slices of wholemeal toast and the reading was lower. l also wake early hours now to use the bathroom so maybe lm confusing my body into thinking lm getting set for the day as l have a hard time getting back to sleep due to the heat.


It's worth doing some extra blood tests - before bed, if you wake in the night, and as soon as you wake in the morning. These will help inform you about where your levels are in relation to how you are feeling. It's worth getting your own meter and strips at this stage as the more information you can gather now, the better able you will be to compare the effects of different foods and situations  The cheapest option we have come across is the SD Codefree Meter which has test strips at around £8 for 50.

Hope you get an appointment soon, let us know how you get on


----------



## trophywench (Jul 23, 2016)

Err, are you on any drugs for it Rachel?


----------



## Rachel2802 (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks for that Northerner, l have ordered one of those 
l shall certainly let you know how the appointment goes.

Hi trophywench, yes l have metformin and have just changed from 1 x 500mg a day to 2 a day and l have 1 x 25mg vipidia a day too.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 23, 2016)

Welcome Rachel2802. You have joined a good site


----------



## Maz2 (Jul 24, 2016)

Welcome Rachel.  You will receive a lot of help and advice on here from very knowledgeable people.


----------



## Rachel2802 (Jul 24, 2016)

Thank you Hobie and Maz2 
I have learnt so much already, always eager to learn more (just be sure to tell me if l become annoying)


----------



## Copepod (Jul 24, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, Rachel2802. Don't worry too much about your blood glucose levels this early - it;s best to reduce gradually, as if you cut down too quickly, you will experience "false hypos" as yiur bidt has got used to to higher than normal levels, so a raoid change would mean you would feel hypo at levels that are higher than normal.
Do remember that, in addition to diet and medication, exercise / physical activity is also important in controlling blood glucose levels. Here's an introduction to get you started: http://www.teambloodglucose.com/TeamBG/Type_2_Basics.html
Keep asking anything you want to know. We'll try to help


----------



## Rachel2802 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hello Copepod and thank you.
Just a thought but when l saw the doctor he said l should begin by eating half portions (half suggested portion size shown on packet) each meal, is this right? l seldom ate before but always loved salads and veg, just never really ate fruit and had a self confessed addiction to full sugar fizzy drinks, which l have replaced with water, and the occasional diet coke. l was so scared whilst waiting for my blood results that l only ate veg and apples/oranges. As suggested by the gp. Then l found this site and began again eating thing l originally though l shouldn't. But l have kept the portion size halved. l am constantly tired, feel better first thing once these slight shakes go away but that's when the readings are high 15.3 today. Around 2 hours after each meal when the numbers are going down l feel as though l am hungry, sickish and fuzzy headed and very hot, readings then have been 8.5 to 9.3 (l know you said not to worry but lm just checking if there is anything l should avoid if numbers rocket) 
When l wake up l take a stomach liner, then have to wait 30 minutes before eating to take my other meds, during this half hour l am starving! Stomach rumbling like crazy and lm thinking this is not good for me at all. Late at night l take pain meds and other medication (metformin) after 2 slices of toast or scrambled eggs, lm in bed shortly after as lm shattered.

My carb intake from half portions is around 30-50g a day l worked out and l think this is maybe to low and l have indeed cut down too quickly. Could this be what is causing my 'drunken' feelings? l do walk lots and plenty of lifting and such but find lm having to rest more these past few days as energy seems to just vanish.

l don't snack so maybe l need to start having something, or try full portions with low carb but not quite so drastically low.
Headaches are also a problem so lm sure lm doing something wrong.

Rachel.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi Rachel and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 25, 2016)

Good idea from GP to eat half portions. Perhaps not a blanket rule, but portion size isn't always mentioned as much as types of food. Personally, I wouldn't bother halving portions of salad, but would limit salad dressings, as many are relatively high in fat and, more surprisingly, sugar. 
Water is simple, but there are lots of virtually sugar free squashes and fizzy soft drinks, so you don't need to limit your cold drinks to only diet coke. 
If you are feeling hot, uncomfortable etc, is it possible you are dehydrated in this hot weather? Or is there any possibility that you may be starting menopause, as that can cause similar symptoms? You're right that a very rapid reduction in carbohydrate intake can be uncomfortable, so increasing slightly, then reducing more slowly might be worth trying. Or settle on a level higher than 30 to 50g CHO per day? It has to be right for you, not what other people tell you is right.


----------



## Rachel2802 (Jul 26, 2016)

Morning everyone 
Hi copepod, l was even halving salad and veg. l changed the carb intake starting yesterday so l will see what happens.
We were out over lunch so partner bought me a chicken sandwich, l was shocked to see no nutrition guide on the packaging but discovered there was mayo in there whilst eating it, numbers rocketed 2 hours after so l think l shall cut mayo out for a while. Why they had to 'butter' the bread in mayo for a 'plain' chicken sandwich is beyond me. My eldest son and daughter have well stocked my fridge with pepsi max and flavoured waters both are well into label reading now.

Yes, menopause started about 2 years ago l forgot about that playing its part too. l think your right could be dehydration as my mouth is constantly dry, so l will start drinking more.

Last night l didn't stick to just toast for supper l also had a greek yoghurt with a few blueberries chucked in, l didn't realise l had picked up low fat as those words were so small and my eyes have begun playing tricks on me!, anyway that taste is going to take some getting used to. l think it helped eating a little more as l went to bed at 10.5 and woke on 10.7 is this heading in the right direction? still a long way to go l know.

l am so greatful for everyones help, l do tend to waffle, even though my mum is type 2 she admits she does not take care of her T2 as well as she used to, she is now 17 years in but has so many related health issues l really would like to try and avoid. l am determined not to let my kids see me suffer as l have watched her suffer if l can.


----------



## Radders (Jul 26, 2016)

[QUOTE="Rachel2802, post: 617478, member: 16121]
We were out over lunch so partner bought me a chicken sandwich, l was shocked to see no nutrition guide on the packaging but discovered there was mayo in there whilst eating it, numbers rocketed 2 hours after so l think l shall cut mayo out for a while. Why they had to 'butter' the bread in mayo for a 'plain' chicken sandwich is beyond me. My eldest son and daughter have well stocked my fridge with pepsi max and flavoured waters both are well into label reading now.
.[/QUOTE]

Hi Rachel, I think I would be putting the high levels after the sandwich down to the bread rather than the mayonnaise.


----------



## khskel (Jul 26, 2016)

Mayo and butter shouldn't have much effect on your BG levels, as Radders says it will be the bread.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 26, 2016)

Definitely the bread.


----------



## Rachel2802 (Jul 27, 2016)

Your right, l do not think it was wholemeal as the label suggested. 
I have cut right back to a slice a day for supper with a yogurt and l have not seen a double figure reading since 

But my doctor is not happy with what l am eating as he now says l must lower my cholesterol too.
Surely my cutting out the baddies (white bread, pasta, rice and root) will be helping?  
lm just starting to feel good and don't want to change much for fear of feeling like l did.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jul 28, 2016)

Rachel2802 said:


> l must lower my cholesterol too


A lot of us on LCHF have found nicely reduced cholesterol as well as BG, dietary cholesterol is not the culprit, it's our livers producing cholesterol as a result of excess..... Wait for it...... Wait for it...... Carbs!!!


----------



## bilbie (Jul 28, 2016)

Rachel2802 said:


> Your right, l do not think it was wholemeal as the label suggested.
> I have cut right back to a slice a day for supper with a yogurt and l have not seen a double figure reading since
> 
> But my doctor is not happy with what l am eating as he now says l must lower my cholesterol too.
> ...


Your meter is going to be your best friend for a while 
If you are cutting down on the carbs, you may find your cholesterol lipids improve, along with other bio-markers, fatty liver etc.
Did your get or can get a printout of your blood test?This is a good video on bloods and cholesterol





Losing weight can throw your cholesterol out too.
http://www.wheatbellyblog.com/2012/06/i-lost-weight-and-my-cholesterol-went-up/ 

I found bread is bread, it doesn't matter if it's wholemeal, brown or wholegrain, It all sends my sugar high. I think as soon as they grind the wheat, all bets are off the table.
I found yogurt can be tricky too, I'm ok with the natural ones (sour), but the processed fruity ones spike me silly. I can mix the natural yogurt with some frozen berries and keep my BG alright. Because I'm low carb, I also buy the full fat yogurt, about 10% fat.


----------



## Rachel2802 (Jul 28, 2016)

Thank you Bilbie, had he explained it in simple terms like that l wouldn't have spent the entire afternoon feeling a failure!
He said l should be looking at around 200g carbs a day and l told him l was doing quite well at the moment having between 40 - 50 which is probably a 10th of what l was having a day before l began really looking. l also found out the vipidia (alogliptin) is to reduce cholesterol and not for my high readings which is what he originally told me. 

Bilbie, thank you, that is an interesting video and explained a lot. My reading was HDL 5.4 (l say 'was' as lm hoping next time will be better).

l find meal planning during the day easy and l keep myself 'full' and do not have the sickly episodes anymore, supper is tricky as l am trying out different things to stop the waking numbers rising. l found the natural yogurt (l froze mine with a few berries already thrown in) helped heaps but l didn't have any last night, just half an apple as l was so tired and woke to a 10.0.
l really need to experiment on supper dishes to help through the night.
l have my appointment for the diabetic clinic now, 7th September.


----------



## Radders (Jul 28, 2016)

I thought HDL is the "good" sort of cholesterol?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 28, 2016)

HDL is the good. Its the LDL that's bad.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jul 28, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Its the LDL that's bad.


Not quite, the big fluffy LDL's are good....


----------



## Rachel2802 (Aug 20, 2016)

Hello again!
Well l have now had my next lot of results and to say the GP has confused me is an understatement.
l have lost 5lbs in weight over the month which is good. My cholesterol is down to 3 which l thought good but he wants it lower.
My blood sugars were lower at 84 not sure what this was as l do the 0.0 thing. He said this was getting there but really wanted it down to 53, so l googled and l could have looked at wrong info given but isnt that around 2.9? Im worried that would be way too low.
I said l had a meter and found that if l checked my blood when l felt shaky and sweaty and starving l was averaging 5.4 - 5.8 
but felt immediately better after grabbing a snack. He told me off for using a meter saying l didnt need one then said if it happens again that l should not eat anything until my next meal as 5.8 was very high and did not mean l needed anything to eat!
He has now doubled my metformin to 2000mg a day.
My readings are still not always below 7.0 but never higher than 8.4 for the last week 2 hours after eating.
GP has now reffered me to see the diabetic nurse and for my eyes screening.

Rachel.


----------



## bilbie (Aug 20, 2016)

you have come a long way in a short time, the feeling funny with 5.4-5.8 is called a false hypo, I think you did the right thing having a nibble, as you get use to lower numbers you won't get the sweaty and shaky. 
84 means an average blood sugar of 13 over the last 3 months. With the numbers you are seeing now. when you have a blood test after a full 3 months of this way of eating, the 84 will be in the 40's and reflect the numbers you are seeing on your meter now. This converter should help you make sense of it. Put the 84 in the middle box
http://www.diabetes.co.uk/hba1c-units-converter.html


----------



## Rachel2802 (Aug 21, 2016)

Thank you again  
I had been looking at the US and UK conversion! l did not realise there was another set of numbers too.
l have another test booked for 8 weeks time.

I am feeling so much better now and have a tiny bit more feeling in my dodgy foot.
I would never have come this far if l hadn't found this forum and all you lovely people


----------

